# Temp of 103.8 in a two year old



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

Other than waiting and warm baths, what should/could I do.


----------



## Gator-mom (Nov 4, 2007)

Tylenol? This happened to my son last winter when he was around 12 mo. We were in Canada without any health insurance, and we couldn't get our Dr friend on the phone. So we did the bathes, took the clothes off and gave tylenol. It took an hour or so, but it did come down.

Good Luck!


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

It was suggested to me that wearing a wet t-shirt and wrapping up in a blanket can bring down fevers without causing shivering.
Maybe post in Health and Healing for homeopathic suggestions?
If you have a healthcare provider that you trust I would contact them.
Hope your toddler is feeling cooler soon...


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Along similar vein (sp?), a wet washcloth on the forehead or other part of the body helps break DD's fever whenever it gets high. I second the Tylenol. Our ped says to try not to use Tylenol on most fevers, but at anything over 103 go ahead and dose the kiddo up. I think they want to prevent febrile seizures.
Have you called the nurse/ped oncall? They usually give us great advice.
~maddymama


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

A few months ago DS's fever shot up to 107. We ended up in the hospital. It went from 103-107 pretty fast. So I would really watch it. I was really freaked out. I did the cool wash cloths, cool baths, tylenol and Motrin. Many of the doctors are now saying Motrin is safer than Tylenol. You can actually alternate between the two. The Motrin worked so much better than the Tylenol for us. It ended up being a throat infection and it just went away by itself.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I would give motrin and contact my hcp.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.

I gave DS motrin and bathed him in tepid water. DH is putting him to bed and once he is asleep I will recheck his temperature.

He is active and playful. I have a head cold so perhaps he has caught my bug.

I have yet to call his doctor, because I knew that temps under 104 are generally not serious. DS is voiding and acting normal. I am concerned, but not overly worried right now.


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

Personally, I would try to do nothing for a fever below 104. Normally a fever is exactly what the body should be doing in the presence of a infection. Every time my son gets a fever, I read Dr. Mendelsohn's book "How to Raise a Healthy Child in Spite of Your Doctor. http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t082100.asp This has always been helpful to me too. Sometimes I give Motrin though, as I know how uncomfortable it can be to have a fever. Dr. Sears also has a really good dosing guide for Motrin based on weight.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Aw, I hope he feels better in the morning


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd do nothing overall but just cuddle him and make sure he's getting plenty of fluids. I wait 3 full days before I worry about a fever because that's how long it takes for a virus to run its course. After 3 days, it could be bacterial, so it's worthwhile to get them checked out. Incidentally, we've never had a fever go beyond 3 days... I never give anything to try to bring it down. I am careful not to overheat them, though. Once, when dd was cosleeping still, she had a fever of about 103, and she was sleeping between us under a warm blanket, and our room got very warm. She woke up very, very hot. We actually went to the ER because we felt we'd overloaded her system since she already had a fever. They sent us home to wait for our doctor to open. Well, when the doc opened, they wanted to do the classic three tests: x-ray (for bacterial pnuemonia), catheter (urine, for UTI), and blood work (for white blood cells). We let them do the catheter (but we were really unhappy about it and wouldn't do it again.), and then the blood work. We declined the xray until after the blood work came back because if she didn't have a high WBC count, then she didn't have bacterial pneumonia and didn't need the xray. That's why I would have objected to the UTI test, too. It was invasive and necessary ONLY if they needed to find out why the WBC was high. Turns out, it wasn't high. So, although she was hanging on to a temp of 104-105, the doctor said not to worry about it since "all the bloodwork was clear". Hmmm. Sure enough...3 hours later, and 3 days to the hour, her fever broke and she was fine. Lesson learned. Now, we wait.

In fact, ds had a fever (of 102-103) for 2 days earlier this week, and now dd is in bed with her turn of it. She's 3, and it's about 103. I check on them more frequently, and like I said, be sure they are drinking lots, but other than that...let it run it's course.

JMO.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

There is no reason to do anything. Medically- fever itself does not need to be treated. That is not a high fever for a toddler either.

We don't treat fevers medically. If it seems particularly high or the child is uncomfortable, I try to reduce with WARM (not cool or tepid) baths.

-Angela


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

We don't treat fevers either. Lowering the fever negates its purpose. Fevers are healthy and I promise you all that treat them that if you try NOT treating them, you will see the illnesses overcome much faster. I've repeatedly seen 103, 104 fevers vanish in 24 hours, and I firmly believe it's because I let the fever do what it's intended to do, which is to kill off the offending organism. It's hard to watch little ones suffer, but it's such a relief when it's gone in a day versus a week.

I do give Infant tylenol for severe teething pain. I would also give it for other pain not involving illness.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't treat all fevers, but if the kids are exceptionally uncomfortable I treat 'em and we've never ever had a fever last more than 24 hours either.
And fwiw, I check fevers in Celsius, so 103 is not that high then? I usually treat at 39.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

DS has not had a fever in almost 2 years, so I have forgotten a lot. The last time he had a fever and a runny nose he spent 4 days in the Hospital with RSV, so I am somewhat concerned. This will be day two so hopefully by Thursday his fever will disappear.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I don't treat all fevers, but if the kids are exceptionally uncomfortable I treat 'em and we've never ever had a fever last more than 24 hours either.
And fwiw, I check fevers in Celsius, so 103 is not that high then? I usually treat at 39.

39 C = 102.2 F

103.8 F= 39.89 C

There is no reason to treat a fever other than comfort.

-Angela


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just1More* 
... catheter (urine, for UTI), and blood work (for white blood cells). We let them do the catheter (but we were really unhappy about it and wouldn't do it again.), and then the blood work. We declined the xray until after the blood work came back because if she didn't have a high WBC count, then she didn't have bacterial pneumonia and didn't need the xray. That's why I would have objected to the UTI test, too. It was invasive and necessary ONLY if they needed to find out why the WBC was high. Turns out, it wasn't high. So, although she was hanging on to a temp of 104-105, the doctor said not to worry about it since "all the bloodwork was clear". Hmmm. Sure enough...3 hours later, and 3 days to the hour, her fever broke and she was fine. Lesson learned. Now, we wait.
...

I wonder why they had to do a catheter to test for a UTI. We are going through a UTI right now for the second time and it has never been an invasive test - just testing urine.

TO the OP - How is your son doing? If he has no other symptoms (like he's getting a cold or virus), please take him in after 2-3 days. I always thought behavior was the biggest indicator of illness but after going through what we are with DD I will not follow that advice anymore. Although it's much less common in boys, he could have a UTI which needs to be treated with antibiotics, left untreated could lead to kidney scarring. My DD is getting kidney ultrasound this week b/c of a UTI. Not trying to scare you, but err on the safe side.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

DS had a temp like that once - we gave him Motrin (Tylenol doesn't last as long as Motrin), cool wash cloth and plenty of TLC! He broke the fever within 24 hours.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Temp-Assure by Herbs for Kids


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
I wonder why they had to do a catheter to test for a UTI.


Easy. Because babies & small children often can't pee on command.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

DS fever is down to 101.3.

His urine is clear. Would a UTI cause his urine to look dark?

I truly think that he has a nasty cold. I have had a cold for over a week, and now Ds is congested with a barky cough too.

His eyes are not draining, and he is not complaining of ear pain so I am going to wait and see. If his temp is still high tomorrow night we are going to the doctor on Friday morning.

He has not had any motrin or tylenol today, so the drop in temp without meds is assuring.

Thank you for the advice and recs.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

this is dd today. I give tylenol or motrin if she is is discomfort which she was this morning. I try to push liquids to keep her hydrated. We did a brief tepid bath and then she has just been snuggling and sleeping. I won't give any other meds unless she is obviously in discomfort again because it is important for the fever to do its job. Hope your little guy is feeling better!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Ds has a fever of 103* right now (I temp in C but understand it better in F) We're on day three, and if he's not better tomorrow, than we'll take him to a doctor. I think it's a sinus infection as he's goo out the ears and the nose and the eyes.... yuck.

We don't medicate for fevers, but do for discomfort. (I figure that if he's so uncomfortable he can't sleep or eat, then I should do something about it.)


----------



## gabsev (Nov 24, 2008)

I usually medicate if fever is over 102F and child is *uncomfortable*. You can alternate between motrin (every 6 hrs) & tylenol(every 4 hrs). Doctor's visit if fever lasts more than 3 days. Don't worry as long as child is acting, drinking and urinating ok (more than 6 wet diapers in 24 hrs). Kids tend to decrease their appetite when sick, but as long as they are drinking that should be ok. Fever tends to dehydrate kiddos rather fast, so pushing fluids is very important. If a kiddo less than 24 months is brought into the ER with a fever over 103 and nothing else is going on, we usually do a Cath to collect urine, if the urine is negative for UTI then we do blood work. If fever and cold symptoms we do X-ray, if fever and dehydrated we start IV fluids. I hope your kiddo feels better soon....


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

See, I really disagree with the statements about medicating a fever when a child is "uncomfortable". Bottom line is, you're still negating the purpose and efficacy of the fever, and the child is going to be sick for significantly longer because of this, causing far more discomfort in the long run. I apply the same principles to myself and it never fails, high fever for 1 day, then poof. I'm back to work, yet when my coworkers catch the exact same thing at the exact same time, they are out for a week. Let the body heal itself, and the discomfort will be fleeting.

Again, I want to emphasize treating discomfort or pain not related to ILLNESS is an entirely different matter, and I do not hesitate to give my children or myself pain relief in this type of instance.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
See, I really disagree with the statements about medicating a fever when a child is "uncomfortable". Bottom line is, you're still negating the purpose and efficacy of the fever, and the child is going to be sick for significantly longer because of this, causing far more discomfort in the long run. I apply the same principles to myself and it never fails, high fever for 1 day, then poof. I'm back to work, yet when my coworkers catch the exact same thing at the exact same time, they are out for a week. Let the body heal itself, and the discomfort will be fleeting.

Again, I want to emphasize treating discomfort or pain not related to ILLNESS is an entirely different matter, and I do not hesitate to give my children or myself pain relief in this type of instance.

I agree with that in general, however, for me when they're young, its a fine line to walk because they dont really have a choice. I can decide if the pain is worth it, they arent able to. I have medicated my ds a couple of times for a fever....he was 4 or 5 months old, and it was 105. I medicated because he hadnt slept for more that 5-10 minutes at time for a day. At that point, I felt a slight break in the fever would give him some rest so he could effictively fight. Also, I didnt continue treating the fever. I let it climb back up to finsh its job. This happened again about 3 weeks later so I did the same. Both times it was three days of fever, with one day really high (104.7-105) and the rest of the time was 102-103.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
See, I really disagree with the statements about medicating a fever when a child is "uncomfortable". Bottom line is, you're still negating the purpose and efficacy of the fever, and the child is going to be sick for significantly longer because of this, causing far more discomfort in the long run. I apply the same principles to myself and it never fails, high fever for 1 day, then poof. I'm back to work, yet when my coworkers catch the exact same thing at the exact same time, they are out for a week. Let the body heal itself, and the discomfort will be fleeting.

Again, I want to emphasize treating discomfort or pain not related to ILLNESS is an entirely different matter, and I do not hesitate to give my children or myself pain relief in this type of instance.

That was my original thinking, but when I went to find real research to back it up, I couldn't... now, that said, I still haven't used meds with either kid yet....









If you have good research showing that, could you link it please?

thanks!

-Angela


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allbrightmama* 
It was suggested to me that wearing a wet t-shirt and wrapping up in a blanket can bring down fevers without causing shivering.
Maybe post in Health and Healing for homeopathic suggestions?
If you have a healthcare provider that you trust I would contact them.
Hope your toddler is feeling cooler soon...

Yes this does work. Gandhi wrote about a fever remedy they used to use in India where they would wrap the whole body in wet cloths until it came down. Not comfortable, but it works.

I've found that Motrin works better for fevers, but that's in my kids. Still, if Tylenol isn't working I'd try it.

I hope your little one feels better soon...I had a 103 fever last March and it felt like I was dying


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmagick* 
I agree with that in general, however, for me when they're young, its a fine line to walk because they dont really have a choice. I can decide if the pain is worth it, they arent able to.

I understand what you're saying completely. But it's usually not really "pain" you're dealing with when it comes to fevers. Just being uncomfortable. And I'd rather see them uncomfortable for a day than uncomfortable for a week, like all the other kids I see. But I can see what you're saying and empathize with your feelings regarding the issue. I fully realize my take on it is quite different and not well accepted.


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
That was my original thinking, but when I went to find real research to back it up, I couldn't... now, that said, I still haven't used meds with either kid yet....









If you have good research showing that, could you link it please?

thanks!

-Angela

Oh no Angela, I don't have any links or research to back it up -- honestly I just deducted it from my medical background, and it makes perfect medical sense to me. And for us, it works. What can I say...


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

If he is active and playful, I'd let him be. DD frequently runs 104-105 fevers; some kids just run hot fevers. If you try to bring a fever down too quickly, you run the risk of febrile seizures.

If he is uncomfortable, medicate. When DD is running high fevers, I only give meds when she is hurting, and then I usually just give 1/2 dose, which usually seems to do the trick. In a fever that high, a dose of tylenol or motrin will not bring down the fever enough to make it not serve it's purpose, but it will make your little one comfortable so that he can sleep and help his body heal faster.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
Oh no Angela, I don't have any links or research to back it up -- honestly I just deducted it from my medical background, and it makes perfect medical sense to me. And for us, it works. What can I say...

It makes complete sense to me too! Arg. Why doesn't anyone research the stuff *I* want them to research?









-Angela


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
I understand what you're saying completely. But it's usually not really "pain" you're dealing with when it comes to fevers. Just being uncomfortable.

Whenever I get a fever, my entire body aches, especially my legs and back. It's incredibly painful.

My DD also has pain associated with illness...sore throat, swollen, sore lymph nodes, body aches, headaches. Fever doesn't necessarily cause pain, but the associated illness often does.

And, FWIW, my DD's fevers/illnesses all last about the same amount of time, whether I medicate her or not. I also think that there is a lot to be said for making a sick person as comfortable as possible, so that they can eat healthy things and get good, restful sleep to help their bodies heal.


----------



## sweetieberlin (Mar 30, 2007)

we just got over 5 days of fever over 103. Three of the days were over 104, and 1 of the days got up to 105.. I only treated when he was so misreable that he wouldnt drink and couldnt sleep.. otherwise I let the fever work its course..


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I treat fevers when he is uncomfortable because when he is uncomfortable he doesn't eat or sleep. And I can't see how anyone can heal and recover without sleep or any food (even breastmilk). Also, this particular illness I didnt' medicate for the first 24 hours, but we're on day four now. That's a long time for a little person to feel miserable.


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
39 C = 102.2 F

103.8 F= 39.89 C

There is no reason to treat a fever other than comfort.

-Angela

Um- hyperthermia can cause brain damage. Not at 102 or even 103 F, but the blanket generalization that there is "no reason to treat a fever other than comfort" is not true.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preemiemamarach* 
Um- hyperthermia can cause brain damage. Not at 102 or even 103 F, but the blanket generalization that there is "no reason to treat a fever other than comfort" is not true.

EVERY resource I've found says that the human body (as a rule, talking illness, not heat stroke) does not allow a fever to get to a dangerous range.

If you have something that says otherwise I'd love to read it...







I keep looking for a cut off or a "but" but haven't found one.

-Angela


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preemiemamarach* 
Um- hyperthermia can cause brain damage. Not at 102 or even 103 F, but the blanket generalization that there is "no reason to treat a fever other than comfort" is not true.

The only way a human body can reach a tempertaure high enough to cause brain damage is via an external source, like heat exhaustion. NOT by illness. It is simply impossible. And yeah, you can Google that.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I used to not medicate for fevers at all. Then DS's fever shot up from 103-106 and he had a febrile seizure. Now we medicate all his fevers at 102. He only gets them like once every 6 months maybe. We won't medicate DS2's fevers when he gets one though.


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
I used to not medicate for fevers at all. Then DS's fever shot up from 103-106 and he had a febrile seizure. Now we medicate all his fevers at 102. He only gets them like once every 6 months maybe. We won't medicate DS2's fevers when he gets one though.

I have NO doubt that febrile seizures are terrifying for a parent, however, they are not dangerous and do not cause brain damage.


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
The only way a human body can reach a tempertaure high enough to cause brain damage is via an external source, like heat exhaustion. NOT by illness. It is simply impossible. And yeah, you can Google that.









sorry, I was stupidly relying on my hospital training, not google. I apologize.

For the record, if a person has some sort of autonomic dysfunction then yes, they CAN have a fever high enough to cause brain damage. And have you ever heard of malignant hyperthermia occurring after general anesthesia? You can find that one with google, too.

To add to my original point- I think it is ridiculous to advise people to NEVER treat a fever. Fever can indicate a life-threatening illness. Is that common? Of course not. But it happens, and I've seen it happen many times.

It's the blanket generalizations that I take issue with.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
I have NO doubt that febrile seizures are terrifying for a parent, however, they are not dangerous and do not cause brain damage.

I know this. I didn't think they did. I just think ds having motrin once every six months is much better for him than a seizure. Those take A LOT out of a person. As a parent, I've made the educated, though different than others here, choice to medicate.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knowerofnada* 
I have NO doubt that febrile seizures are terrifying for a parent, however, they are not dangerous and do not cause brain damage.

Repeated febrile seizures do increase the risk of epilepsy, though. The risk is still small, but it is increased. And for some, febrile seizures equal an automatic trip to the doctor or the ER to rule out other neurological problems.

But, it's not fevers that generally cause febrile seizures, it's high fevers coming down too quickly.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preemiemamarach* 
sorry, I was stupidly relying on my hospital training, not google. I apologize.

For the record, if a person has some sort of autonomic dysfunction then yes, they CAN have a fever high enough to cause brain damage. And have you ever heard of malignant hyperthermia occurring after general anesthesia? You can find that one with google, too.

To add to my original point- I think it is ridiculous to advise people to NEVER treat a fever. Fever can indicate a life-threatening illness. Is that common? Of course not. But it happens, and I've seen it happen many times.

It's the blanket generalizations that I take issue with.

No one is saying that fever never indicates something that would need treatment.

We're merely saying that the fever itself is not something that requires medical treatment.

-Angela


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preemiemamarach* 
sorry, I was stupidly relying on my hospital training, not google. I apologize.

For the record, if a person has some sort of autonomic dysfunction then yes, they CAN have a fever high enough to cause brain damage. And have you ever heard of malignant hyperthermia occurring after general anesthesia? You can find that one with google, too.

Sorry, I responded to this last night after I came home from a Christmas party. I wasn't very lucid.

Again, regarding the condition you describe above, the description says it all. *Hyperthermia* occurring after *general anesthesia*. This is not illness related. What we said is that illness cannot cause a fever so high that it results in brain damage. And that is true. The reason being is that a body has an internal cut-off from fever due to illness -- *self-produced fever* -- and that cut-off is below the temp that would be needed to cause brain damage. However, fever caused by external sources, like heat exhaustion, or purportedly this condition you describe related to a side effect of anesthesia -- can cause the body temperature to exceed that natural internal cut-off it normally has, and this type of high fever can cause brain damage. But the key point to remember is, ILLNESS will not produce a fever high enough to do this.

I realize I'm not great at explaining things or getting my point across eloquently, so I do apologize. I'm still not feeling too hot today. (no pun intended).


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

*


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

My toddlers fevers frequently go over 105 (mostly, there is no known reason - we medicate with motrin, she is fine the next day and never gives any sign of illness).

Yesterday, it was 105.6. Currently, even _with_ mortin it's 104.8 I honestly do not care if a febrile seizure will not cause brain injury, they are extremely terrifying for everyone involved, and if my child is delirious (falling asleep for a few minutes, waking up screaming and giggling at the same time for usually less than 1 minute, falling asleep again for 1 to 2 minutes, waking up again, eyes rolling back, etc...), seizing or extremely uncomfortable (which she gets at 105) I will medicate her.

Medicating her fevers has never prolonged an illness (she either shows no sign of infection at all, or seems 100% better within 1 to 2 days).

Quote:

Autonomic dysfunction
We will be looking into this, as my daughter has many of the symptoms, and no known reason for them.


----------

